# Top 3 Favorite Fish to Eat



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Just curious what people's favorite table fair would be. For me personally:

1) Pompano
2) Cobia
3) Sheepshead


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

Flounder, cobia, salmon &/or tuna


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Bocefus said:


> Flounder, cobia, salmon &/or tuna


Man, I love wrapping salmon in cedar paper and grilling from there. Nice picks.


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

1. Rare Tuna
2. Cobia
3. Flounder (fried!)


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

1 - Striper
2 - Flounder
3 - Snapper Blues (smaller the better)


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

From the surf Pomps, Mullet, Blow Toads
In general Tuna, Mahi, Puppy Drum


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

What is a snapper blue and a blow toad?


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

In no order....

Puppy Drum grilled on the half shell and smothered in garlic butter and Cajun spices

A big whiting that I catch, immediately fillet, throw in a pan and toss into a sub roll with Duke's mayo

A flounder big enough to stuff with a crab/shrimp stuffing mixture and baked

Any other white flaked fish cut into bite size cubes and fried


Oh and fish tacos


----------



## GaryM (Oct 22, 2013)

Kellerd, snapper blues are baby bluefish...not sure what you guys in the south call them, but off the New England coast that's what we always called them. They are delicious when very small. I think you guys call them bait


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Fresh Black Drum filet, slit and stuffed with Crabmeat ... Baked
Fresh whole flounder, slit and stuffed with Crab meat ... Baked
Blowtoad fried or made into fishcakes .....


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Fair enough. Truth be told I haven't caught very many bluefish. I've hit a few in the Panhandle but down in the Fort Myers area I have never seen one. I currently fish exclusively in the Fort Myers/Tampa areas now. I'm sure they are there, but we hit primarily reds/snook/trout/pompano/tarpon/crevalle/Mangrove Snappers. Those account for 95% of my catches.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

River said:


> Fresh Black Drum filet, slit and stuffed with Crabmeat ... Baked
> Fresh whole flounder, slit and stuffed with Crab meat ... Baked
> Blowtoad fried or made into fishcakes .....


Fish stuffed with crab meat  Can't get much better than that my friend


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Very difficult question. I like so many different species. Guess my top 3 would be: fried, grilled, or baked/broiled.  glenn


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

1) Fried dogfish.
2) Fried tog.
3) Baked salmon with lemon on top.

Man I'm hungry!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

cobia
sea bass
wahoo


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Fresh raw rock/striper,tuna, and halibut.


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

Puppy drum - blackened or grilled
Flounder - fried or baked
Sea mullet/whiting - fried and on a fish sandwich

Anything thick enough to cut into chunks/cubes and fry or blacken and put on fish tacos with slaw and mango salsa. Usually black drum or puppy drum for this.

Never tried but want to: cobia or sheepshead


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Man this is a tough one:
1. Fried whole spot
2. Blackened puppy drum
3. Raw fresh tuna with soy and wasabi
Love all the fish mentioned in this post but my least favorite is croaker.......geo


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

Anybody ever try sail cats? My father in law swears they are good fried.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

No particular Order EXCEPT for Tuna

TUNA -Blackened with my Blakening recipe or grilled both rare
Flounder- Stuffed with grits, Asiago cheese, and crab meat again my recipe
Dolphin

Honorable mentions
Rockfish- grilled, baked, fried
Spanish Mack- pecan breaded with Parmesan 
Cobia
Mullet- thick, lightly breaded fried in a Sammich


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

pomp grilled
flounder or toadies fried
mahi grilled


----------



## SteveMcD (Sep 7, 2013)

Grilled, Baked and Fried... my top three!


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Salmon, grilled or raw
Chilean Sea Bass
Pompano


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Interesting thread. Glad to see cobia frequently mentioned, bout anyone who has tried it likes it. bite sized pieces deep fried - yum. Forty years ago very few ate cobia in my area. Odd not seeing snapper and grouper mentioned. Scroll back to "DaBig2na" post. I would love to get on his guest list! Da guy eats good! happy V-day. - glenn


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

grilled pompano
striper
flounder or puppy drum (tie)


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Flounder
Pompano
Whiting


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Roundheads
Blowtoads
Pup Drum


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

Spot
Va Mullet
Striper
All fried, of course


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

breaded and deep fried till it floats Mullet
Pomp's on the grill with butter and orange marmalade 
king Mackeral grilled with Itailan dressing


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

spanish mackeral, speckled trout, red drum - all grilled


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

Salmon 
Anything from the walleye family
Flounder.
I don't really have a favorite, I like all fish. I think I prefer fish from colder waters though. Cold water fish seem to taste better to me


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Bronzino
Pomp
Rock
....but the list can easily go on...white perch, grouper, flounder, snapper...dangit -- now I am dreaming about fish **almost fishing time**!


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Grill
Hog Snapper
Golden Tile
Pompano
fry
spottail
sheepshead
black bass
sautee
whiting
wahoo
loggerhead
better quit
yeah that ain't enough choices


----------



## poloman (Nov 6, 2014)

flounder, triggerfish and cobia if i had to choose 3...

followed by tog, striper, speck trout and sheepshead.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

In terms of what I can pull out of the mid-Atlantic surf:
1. Spanish mackerel (grilled)
2. Bluefish (smoked or grilled)
3. Spot (fried)

Things I don't normally catch:
1. Wild king salmon (seared)
2. Bluefin or yellowfin tuna (seared, rare inside)
3. Dolphin/mahi (fish tacos)

I like some oily, funky fish.


----------



## Kellercl (Jan 28, 2010)

In Florida I had heard mixed reviews in regards to Spanish, I tried some last year and was quite impressed.


----------



## Leadsinker (Jun 24, 2013)

1. Tuna rare
2. Flounder 
3. Sea bass


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

.................fryed..........fryed...........fried...:d


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

I like these and more but if I had to put them in order....

Tuna
Flounder
Red or most Snapper

honorable mention:
Wahoo
Puppy Drum
Rockfish

I may even pick Wahoo over Flounder or Tuna depending on how it's served. Too many others to list.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Prolly the last 3 I just caught and then Mako, Blues, Boston mackerel.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Cobia, wahoo, tuna, striped bass, drum black more than red, shark


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

mutton snapper,puppy drum, various grouper.. In that order,muttons are the best of the best imho..


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

grouper, flounder, stripers, a close 4th would be specs


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

The single best piece of fish I've ever had was a flounder scored and fried whole. I ate until I couldn't eat anymore and then I waited a little bit and ate the rest.

The next best was fried Ono(wahoo) in Hawaii.


----------



## Digger54 (Sep 11, 2012)

Swordfish
Mahi Mahi
Black Sea Bass


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

arich_5 said:


> The single best piece of fish I've ever had was a flounder scored and fried whole. I ate until I couldn't eat anymore and then I waited a little bit and ate the rest.
> 
> The next best was fried Ono(wahoo) in Hawaii.


Whole fried flounder is indeed something special.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Longnose Gar
Alligator Gar
Bowfin


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Ahi Tuna (seared or sushi)
Grouper
Puppy drum/flounder/trout (that I caught)


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

jef400dread said:


> Ahi Tuna (seared or sushi)
> Grouper
> Puppy drum/flounder/trout (that I caught)


I think I have to agree. Any fish I have caught and fillet myself always tastes better than something I get at a store or a restaurant


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Mine change all the time but the 2 constants are fried spot & grilled blue. 

Flounder and Specs are a toss up but both mighty tasty. Never had Pomps or grouper and people tell me I don't know what I missing. Dolphin is ok, Spanish are better and salmon is in it's own category. Tuna, drum and stripers ain't got enough flavor but offer a great big bite like a sirloin. Crappie are wonderful but I hear they are lame in comparison to walleye. Shellfish rule yet I got a hankering for pork.


----------



## whenican (Feb 21, 2013)

Flounder
Striper
Snakehead


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Pompano
Whiting
Crappie


----------



## Gyrosoccer (Apr 10, 2015)

I haven't tried much of the saltwater fish yet. I plan to try a bunch of them in May. Up in Michigan, my favorites are:
1a) Whitefish
1b) Perch
2) Walleye
3) Salmon


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

geo said:


> Man this is a tough one:
> Love all the fish mentioned in this post but my least favorite is croaker.......geo


The North Carolina carp, have heard them referred to as such
js


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

I love. 1) Cod, 2) Flounder, 3) Striper. Followed by a nice cold, :beer:


----------



## Wingbone (Jun 8, 2014)

Triggerfish
Yellowfin Tuna
Mahi


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

grouper (any species)
flounder
Whiting
4th King mackerel
5th sea trout (specs)

This is actually what stays in my freezer


----------



## bgbuckdwn (Jan 20, 2015)

flounder, specks, grouper


----------



## Drum Bum (Jan 12, 2004)

Kellercl said:


> Anybody ever try sail cats? My father in law swears they are good fried.


Yep. Pinkish meat when first filleted (think salmon). Just tastes like catfish to me


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Tog
Walleye
Freshwater trout


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

I haven't been able to try too many fish, so far my top 3 is

1) Yellow fin Tuna
2) Pompano
3) Drum

Tog, Halibut, Cobia, and Wahoo are on my must taste list tho!


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Grilled mahi
Fried flounder
Grilled walleye or fried walleye


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

McDonalds Fish Sandwich 
Burger King Big Fish Sandwich
Gorton's Fish Sticks (Extra-crispy)


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Garboman said:


> McDonalds Fish Sandwich
> Burger King Big Fish Sandwich
> Gorton's Fish Sticks (Extra-crispy)


Gotta eat what you can catch


----------



## Shaky Sheepshead (Apr 23, 2015)

1. Sheepshead 
2. Black Drum
3. Bluefish


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

1) Pompano
2) Cobia
3) Sheepshead
In this order


----------



## george76904 (Mar 10, 2013)

Not in any particular order
1) bluefish (I know that some people don't like its stronger flavor but I do)
2) kingfish (same as above)
3) snapper (any kind but I love mangrove)


----------



## Dixiedawg80 (Nov 18, 2013)

1.) Cobia
2.) Red Drum
3.) Flounder


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

spanish
whiting
pompano


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it all has to do with food preparation. I really like fried fish or broiled fish. I'm big on the texture. I definitely have a preference for saltwater fish eventhough I was raised on perch, crappie, trout and a few others. However, the taste of them isn't always consistent...probably due to wash off, mud, sediment. Mom's fried fish almost every friday. As far as saltwater fish, Black/Sea Bass, Cod and Croaker are really good fried fish. I like dolphin, tuna and shark - grilled or broiled. I've never had cobia, pompano. The only fish I eat that I buy from the market are salmon, tuna and talapia...eventhough I have caught (and eaten them too).

I have quite a few fish I'm not fond of, but would eat if I had to. For freshwater it would probably be carp (taste) and for saltwater it would probably be the Grunt (too bony).


----------

